# Vivaldi Winter III



## TweetyLeaf (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello guys i just registered here to ask quite simple question:

I need to know the "orginal" (or intented, or usually played) *tempo* (beats per minute) for Vivaldi´s Winter III
( its this piece of music: 



 )
Becouse im currently "translating" that song to my 4 string Electric Bass.

Anyone have any idea?

Oh and btw alltho i have played bass for ~9 years im very poor at music´s theory (aka i dont know how to read notes, only tabulatures etc etc)

Any help would be appreciated greatly.


----------



## TweetyLeaf (Feb 8, 2008)

oh and any advices where such info could be found would be welcome also.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

You can't know these things for sure, Tweety Leaf

The third movement of the "Winter" concerto is marked "Allegro", which can be between 120 and 168 bpm, depending of the conductor's interpretation. All that Vivaldi indicated is that it should be played fast (not too fast though, that would be Presto).


----------



## TweetyLeaf (Feb 8, 2008)

Morigan said:


> You can't know these things for sure, Tweety Leaf
> 
> The third movement of the "Winter" concerto is marked "Allegro", which can be between 120 and 168 bpm, depending of the conductor's interpretation. All that Vivaldi indicated is that it should be played fast (not too fast though, that would be Presto).


Thnx for the response, i trained it for 160 bpm but notice that when played on bass it actually sounds nicer when playing on ~140 bpm, okay its damn hard to manage the 160 but i feel like the score also suffers from playing it too fast.

Its insanity to be honest to train this in 4 string electric bass but i think its extremely good techinical training to my left hand fingers and i love the score.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi TweetyLeaf nice to meet another bass player , have you tried a real bass?? if so you will find out how tender your fingers are, when I first started playing bass (too many years ago now  ) I would end up with blisters on my left fingers, and, if playing Jazz, after a couple of hours the right hand fingers became one large blister, it takes a long while to get the fingers hardened and they soon go soft if you stop playing for a while. Welcome


----------

